# Word of the Day: Plethora



## debodun (Dec 12, 2020)

Plethora (noun) - an over-abundance; a large or excessive amount.

Many children expect a plethora of presents on Christmas.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 12, 2020)

Today's market is so saturated with a plethora of top brand names, it's no wonder why so many consumers struggle when it comes to selecting what's right for them.


----------



## RubyK (Dec 12, 2020)

There is a plethora of masks to buy now that the Pandemic is several months old.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Phoenix (Dec 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> Plethora (noun) - an over-abundance; a large or excessive amount.
> 
> Many children expect a plethora of presents on Christmas.


I never had a plethora of presents when I was a kid.  My parents could barely afford one.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 12, 2020)

Ever notice the pharmacy gives you plethora of  cash register tape?


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 12, 2020)

I have a plethora of space in my refrigerator right now--time to get more food delivered!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2020)

*I have a plethora of PPE  to keep my family and me protected as best as we can from Covid-19*


----------



## jujube (Dec 15, 2020)

one of my favorite scenes in "Three Amigos"....the "plethora" scene.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 17, 2021)

A great alternative to "a lot" and more fun to pronounce. I love the lyrical sound of the word. The Greek term _Plethore _means fullness with the first syllable "ple" of Into-European origin. Before the 16th century Plethora was a medical term denoting excess fluid in the body. Now it helps describe a surplus condition. So at the risk of sounding pretentious you now have a new word to denote all those plastic bags you've been storing under the sink.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 17, 2021)

I have a plethora of health issues and hopefully I won't have a plethora in the Greek terms anytime soon.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 17, 2021)

Plethora, a great word to say emphatically through a mask.   

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 17, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Plethora, a great word to say emphatically through a mask.
> 
> Tony


Or when stuffed up real bad with a cold bug!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 17, 2021)

Entomologists have a plethora of extensive knowledge related to that of chelicerate arthropods.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> So at the risk of sounding pretentious you now have a new word to denote all those plastic bags you've been storing under the sink.


So funny, that example!  

I guess it's worth the risk of sounding pretentious, to use a different word, once in a while. 

And it fits very well, for the plethora of random items, some seldom used or even broken and in disrepair,
 that seem to gather , on their own,  over time. in a cupboard or in a set of bookshelves;

And Oh, the plethora of collectibles, that could be discovered in the closet!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2021)

@Aunt Marg 
Do you tend to go through a plethora of tissues, when you have such a bad cold bug? 

Is there any limit to the possible uses for this word? 

(Am I beginning to sound a bit too presumptuous? )


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 17, 2021)

Kaila said:


> @Aunt Marg
> *Do you tend to go through a plethora of tissues, when you have such a bad cold bug?*
> 
> Is there any limit to the possible uses for this word?
> ...


ROFLMAO!

I sure do, Kaila, and nothing beats an old flannelette baby diaper for blowing, because it's soft and after 3-4 solid days of blowing, it won't make your nose openings red and raw.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2021)

Thanks for that excellent, detailed, scientific advise, @Aunt Marg 

We learn so much, and more than included in the original posts, on these threads;
there's such a huge plethora of general knowledge, gleaned from this single site!

Thanks for the interesting word today, and your unique and entertaining presentation of it, @rcleary171


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 17, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Entomologists have a plethora of extensive knowledge related to that of chelicerate arthropods.


Linguists and English majors have a plethora of knowledge about a plethora of plethoras, even if they can't find jobs when they graduate.   

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 17, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Linguists and English majors have a plethora of knowledge about a plethora of plethoras, even if they can't find jobs when they graduate.
> 
> Tony


Sounds like you're full of a plethora of plethora's this morning, Tony!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2021)

I see your point, about the dearth of potential paid job opportunities, Tony,
but at least, there is a plethora of topics and opportunities for those majors to participate, here at SF.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 17, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Sounds like you're full of a plethora of plethora's this morning, Tony!


I suppose that is marginally better than being full of "it".   

Tony


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 17, 2021)

My wife insisted that I _Deplethorate _the attic and donate all my old books up there.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2021)

After the current deplethorization project, could you then utilize the newly freed space, 
for some new plethora of objects of past, present or future possible interest?


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 17, 2021)

Have you ever heard the expression: "Be Fruitful and Plethorate"?


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 17, 2021)

Kaila said:


> After the current deplethorization project, could you then utilize the newly freed space,
> for some new plethora of objects of past, present or future possible interest?


Nope - once deplethorized I will no longer be authorized to add any items to the newly freed space without management approval.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2021)

Above: "Be fruitful.... "
I can't say I've heard it put like that!   

Oh my, the person who deplethorates, at least in your household,  is not the one who is automatically entitled to replethorate?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 17, 2021)

Just as a friendly reminder to all, please do a quick check of the WOTD list of words that have already been used to avoid repeats, prior to posting your WOTD selection, found here...

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/list-of-used-words-check-before-posting-a-new-word.50230/


----------



## RubyK (Feb 17, 2021)

The public library has a plethora of current magazines to read or check out.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 17, 2021)

I’d like to thank debodun for telling us the meaning of the word “plethora”.
It really means a lot.


----------

